# Mammals and Reptiles



## nohotegu (Jul 27, 2010)

I have seen it a dozen or more times - youtube videos of cats lounging with tegus, dogs and iguanasm etc. Every time I see it I wonder, now is that smart? And on here I've seen tons of people who have lots of warm and cold blooded animals. Not that they are free roaming with eachother, but I imagine some have had their cats or dogs interact with the reptiles. I'm just wondering about the first time they met, and how it went?
I am expecting to get a kitten soon. I have one 1.5 year old male Tegu (who I may or may not be keeping much longer... long story). I wouldn't ever leave them alone together, and am inclined to not ever let them even meet (I would house the tegu in a bedroom where the cat wasn't allowed). BUT I just wanted to ask what other people thought, and how other people handled situations like this.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 27, 2010)

I would have to say never on that one.. While there is the offchance they might totally ignore each other to the point of seemingly getting along the risks you take are too great to justify the introduction in my opinion. 

I remember seeing a youtube video of a guy entertaining on the street with his pets.. He had something like a dog, a cat, and a rat.. the cat was standing on the dogs back and the rat was on the cats head or something ridiculous. While this might have seemed cute, I wouldn't call it proof that I can safely introduce a rat to a cat.


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 27, 2010)

My tegus mostly ignore my dogs. The dogs are really interested in the tegus, but they always keep a safe distance just incase. I have never had any incidents but I dont let my tegus on the floor much.


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't do furry pets personally...

But my Tegu has visited my parents with me and they have three inside dogs...

The very well behaved Golden Retriever is very curious and would love to play with my Tegu, other than the fact he is scared to death of it. It's quite amusing to watch them interact...

The Greyhound is terrified of the Tegu and refuses to be anywhere near it. 

The first time the Pomeranian met the Tegu she approached him aggressively. The Tegu showed no fear, took several fast paces toward to Pomeranian, opened his mouth and hissed fearlessly. The dog now knows it's place and doesn't challenge the position of the Tegu. 


Do note that the first time the Tegu met any of these dogs he was 3.5' long and quite plump. 

At about 12" long my ex's cat was eager to pounce on him. Although today I suspect the tables would be turned...


PS - 20 years or so ago I had a young adult Iguana that was a bit over 5' long. My sisters cat stalked it until the cat was within tails reach and BLAM! The cat was terrified of the Iguana from then on.


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 27, 2010)

We had a kitten awhile back that used to try and stalk our greenwing macaw. The macaw would just act like she was ignoring him till the cat got close then she would pop him. She wouldnt hurt him but eventually he got the point.

Sounds like your tegu let that pomeranian know his place, my All American did that to one of the dogs when she was small. She did it more because she was scared but she jumped up and tried to bite the dog on the nose.


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 28, 2010)

I think it depends on the animals. I have an Aussie who is very well trained and will "leave it" when the lizards are out. But I wouldn't leave them unsupervised. My cats are 10 and 18, so their hunting days are a bit toned down.  I fear more for the cats than the lizards. If I had a young, curious kitten, I would be reluctant to put them together.

Speaking of cats and igs...my old cat is orange and he pretty much just sleeps. I don't know if the ig thinks he is a big orange lizard or what, but one day walked right up to the poor sleeping cat and whacked him with his tail. The cat woke up and was like, "What the heck?"


----------



## chelvis (Jul 28, 2010)

Really depends on the dog. My old dog is very good around animals of all sorts. He actully allows my tegu to curl up with him in the dog bed on colder days. This was not my doing, i came home to find a young Bosco had escaped from his cage and had found his way to the dog bed where my old was sleeping. Now my pup is very interested in my tegus but is smart, it takes direction from the old dog and just sniffs but nothing more. I would never let them be togeather unspurvised and had the first chace encounter never happen i would probably never had let the two meet.


----------



## tora (Jul 28, 2010)

I'd be more worried about my lizard hurting my fuzzies. All of my animals, even my cats, listen very well. If I tell them to get away, they will, but my older cat will glare at me hardcore. lol. I'm curious to see what they will think of the tegu when he is bigger, since they want my snake dead. It never used to be a problem but since I got a bigger snake they're constantly trying to sneak up on me to attack it if I have him out for a sec. Though like I said when I say something one kitty runs and the main culprit backs off and glares/back talks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

I have kept and breed a large list if animals. I only had a problem once. One of my sugar glider escaped and one of my cats attached it. I then found another home for that cat. The other two cats have never tried to attack any animal. One day I found the top off my gerbil tank and my cat sleeping with them inside the tank. Most of the time the cats just sit on the top of the couch or something high up an just watch what is going on. The cats have been around snakes, reptiles, sugar gliders, hedge hogs, turtles, fish and rodents. Except of that one cat there has never been a problem. I would then have to say it depends on the animal and they should be supervised.


----------

